# List of Subjects by Grade?



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I can't find a website. I could have sworn I had looked at something before that listed what particular subjects a student should learn in which grades. Every search I try on google just pulls up the "Every Blank Grader Should Know" series. And that is essentially what I am looking for, but it wasn't the book, it was a website. A list of what a kindergartner, first grader, etc should learn.

It is similar to this: http://www.greatschools.net/cgi-bin/showarticle/ca/1000 which I found, but it is more detailed.

Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Kayleigh


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe World Book's Scope and Sequence?

http://www.worldbook.com/wb/Students?curriculum/


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know if that was the one I looked at before or not, but that is exactly the kind of information I was looking for! Thank you so much!

Kayleigh


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I refer to that worldbook link all the time! And I recommend it to anyone who may ask. I think it's a great summary.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I like the worldbook link as a basic overview. 
But, to get in depth and specific, I go to my state's dept. of ed. website and print off the Standards for each grade level.


----------



## On the path (Feb 2, 2009)

I use this one all the time:

http://www.internet4classrooms.com/grade_level_help.htm

It only goes to grade 8 though. It is very in depth and it gives tests, website based tests , lesson plans and printouts based on the standards.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The Alberta Government has the core curriculum guidelines for all grades on their website. I'm sure it's a bit different than what you have in the US, but it's got lots of detail so might be helpful.

http://education.alberta.ca/parents/resources/handbook.aspx


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

The "What Every __ Grader Needs to Know" series is part of Core Knowledge. I have found several lesson plans that were a big help in planning my summer supplemental curriculum.

http://coreknowledge.org/CK/resrcs/lessons/index.htm


----------

